# Disney Not So Scarry Halloween Party



## SDKath (May 31, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am confused.  We are going to be at BCV in early October and I am wondering about this event.  It says tickets are required.  Is this an after hours party at Magic Kingdom or is the whole day blocked for people with the special wrist band?  What if we don't buy tickets?  Will we have to leave the park early that day?  I guess I am just trying to figure out what I am paying $40 a person for? 

Thanks!  Katherine


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 1, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am confused.  We are going to be at BCV in early October and I am wondering about this event.  It says tickets are required.  Is this an after hours party at Magic Kingdom or is the whole day blocked for people with the special wrist band?  What if we don't buy tickets?  Will we have to leave the park early that day?  I guess I am just trying to figure out what I am paying $40 a person for?
> 
> Thanks!  Katherine



Yes you require a separate ticket to attend. Prices are less for children and select dates have DVC discounts. The party starts at 7pm, but if you only have the MNSSHP tickets (no ap or MYW) you can get in at 4pm. Everyone who has MNSSHP tix get wristbands and Disney really enforces the wristbands for these parties. We went last year for the first time and had a blast. We went with two other families. One of the families had two young kids, 2 and 4 years old. They were not AP holders and were only in town for the day. The tickets were a bargain for them compared to park tix prices, and their kids can't handle all day at the parks. They also loved it, no lines at the rides for thier kids. We all dressed up for the party, part of the fun. Lots of character meet-n-greets, special shows, firworks, parade and trick-or-treating. We are arriving Oct 31 this year, but haven't committed to going yet. I rate the MNSSHP as one of the best events we have attended at WDW.

Tom


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 1, 2008)

And even thought it says it 'officially' starts at 6 or 7 pm - you can enter the park around 4:30-5pm.
People who are in the park during the day must leave by 6 pm (unless they have the additional ticket)

What we have done is let that be our 'sleep late and relax' day - hang out at the resort, use the pools, shop, visit other resorts/DTD, etc. - take a little nap  and have something to eat before we head over to the park around 4:30.

It is a fun event!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 1, 2008)

We had a blast when we went....well worth it.


----------

